
Older People are Less Pessimistic about the Health Risks of Covid-19 [pdf] - DanielBMarkham
https://www.nber.org/papers/w27494.pdf
======
DanielBMarkham
I found it fascinating that there was such a divergence in perceived risk,
inversely to actual risk.

This study indicates that there should be a follow-on study about "pandemic
shock", the process a population goes through when a new and serious disease
vector is introduced. It could have important public health implications for
future pandemics.

